# Horizontal smudges/lines across screen



## trv2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD and I've never setup X11 on my own like this (done for me automatically in Ubuntu).
I'm seeing horizontal smudges whenever there's a dark colour on the screen, for example this sentence I'm typing right now is creating a big horizontal smudge across my screen.
I think it might be my refresh rates, but I just don't know.

Xorg log:
http://pastebin.com/H1G2ZfDm

Xorg conf:
http://pastebin.com/wCzHeGfz

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2010)

Remove the *HorizSync* and *VirtRefresh* entries from your Monitor section. Let the system figure out what capabilities your monitor has.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

trv2 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD and I've never setup X11 on my own like this (done for me automatically in Ubuntu).
> I'm seeing horizontal smudges whenever there's a dark colour on the screen, for example this sentence I'm typing right now is creating a big horizontal smudge across my screen.
> I think it might be my refresh rates, but I just don't know.



Almost certainly not refresh rates.  A wrong refresh rate might flicker, or cause a black screen or a warning on the monitor.  But it's hard to tell what you mean by "smudge".

Nothing appears unusual from the log or config.  If you run Ubuntu on the same hardware, you could copy the xorg.conf from it and try that for comparison.


----------

